# Sweet Success!



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Just brought my TT home. Prestige with S-line package. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Wow, it's awesome. I love the new front body work and grill revisions. And, I personnally love the body matched side view mirrors. Now you just have to wait for that APR re-flash!

Check this thread out. Maybe you would be interested in this, especially since you are so close.

http://www.texasaudigroup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7623


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Beautiful car, but as a previous TTS owner I don't like how Audi devalues the S-Cars by offering the "S-line" option.

Ha ha...just realized my Q7 is S-line...but it really should be called a Q7S, since it has an upgraded engine.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

LongviewTx said:


> Check this thread out. Maybe you would be interested in this, especially since you are so close.
> 
> http://www.texasaudigroup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7623


Nice! Thanks for the link. I'll consider it for sure.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks great, I love red cars. Misano would have been my second choice, in fact many people are surprised to see that my new car is blue. Enjoy!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats! It looks great!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome man! Congrats and welcome to the TT fam :thumbup:


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks, all!



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks nice....love the blacked out grill and lower slats......


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Love the wheels! Are those 19x9 et52?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

hichrishigh,
Are you having as much fun as I am? I've been finding excuses to drive someplace. "oops... I forgot bread. Well, back to the store then"...
I am absolutely smitten with this car.

Are you having a hard time staying within the speed limit? It is such an eager monster of a car. (This is a TT, mind you. Not a TTS). 

I'm simply awestruck.

The only issue that I have found with mine is that sometimes it idles rough at a traffic light. I'm going to have the dealer check it out on Monday.

Enjoy!


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Moregooder,

please, I can't take it...I have 58 days until mine arrives (hopefully) :banghead:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, since hichrishigh and I were pretty much waiting for our TT's at the same time, and experienced the longsuffering, agonizing wait together, I thought I would post a quick pic of my TT. hichrishigh and I got our TT's on the same day even. Hope you don't mind!

The pics below are from this afternoon. I had my winter wheels with winter tires put on. These are cell phone pics, and not nearly as high quality as GaBoYnFla's. But, here they are anyway:




















What do you think of the wheels? THey are from an '08 S4. Same exact specs as the 18's that came with the car. Tires are Dunlop Wintersport 3D's.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

oldster1 said:


> Moregooder,
> 
> please, I can't take it...I have 58 days until mine arrives (hopefully) :banghead:


Oh. trust me. It gets much, much worse. 2 weeks away from delivery is the most agonizing.

But then, it arrives. Once you're behind the wheel you are instantly happy you waited all those long weeks.

Now, think back when you were a kid. Didn't it take FOREVER for Christmas to finally arrive? Yeah, it's like that all over again.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

congrat, def a beaut! :thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

When is the full photo sessions boys? And congratulations....they are great cars. Btw, they attract a lot of attention too-lots of people talk to me about the car all the time!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

GaBoYFla,
Yes, they defintely get loads of attention. 

Wrt better pictures, I have a nice digital cam and plan to take the car down to the lake soon for some shots during the magic hour. I wish I could have done this with the summer wheel arrangement still on the car, but my schedule would not permit it.

hichrishigh,
I hope you don't mind that I've posted pics in your thread! I just feel some sort of weird internet forum bond with you since we "waited together" in that thread like our own mini support group. :laugh:

MGTT


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> hichrishigh,
> Are you having as much fun as I am? I've been finding excuses to drive someplace. "oops... I forgot bread. Well, back to the store then"...
> I am absolutely smitten with this car.
> 
> ...


Indeed... I am having a blast driving it, especially in every turn. That Quattro and torque is amazing! And yes, staying within the speed limit proves to be a challenge.




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

GaBoYnFla said:


> When is the full photo sessions boys? And congratulations....they are great cars. Btw, they attract a lot of attention too-lots of people talk to me about the car all the time!


My full-on photo session may be further away than I'd like as we have some rain in town through this weekend. I won't complain because we sorely need it.

So, the photos at the dealership will be it until a better time arises. Hopefully within the next couple weeks.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

MoreGooderTT said:


> hichrishigh,
> I hope you don't mind that I've posted pics in your thread! I just feel some sort of weird internet forum bond with you since we "waited together" in that thread like our own mini support group. :laugh:
> 
> MGTT



Of course not! It makes it more fun to have a TT brother. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> Love the wheels! Are those 19x9 et52?


You know, I don't know the details of the wheels as I can't find it anywhere on the window sticker. It just says 19" 7 twin spoke wheels under the s-line package.

However, here is the tire size in case that helps... 255/35R19 96Y

Sorry, I'm a bit clueless on these things.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't know if correct but eBay ads says 9" wide........


http://www.ebay.com/itm/19-Inch-Audi-TT-S-Line-Wheels-/250902246153

Condition: 


Used: An item that has been used previously. The item may have some signs of cosmetic wear, but is fully ... Read moreabout the condition 

Rim Material: Alloy



Number of Bolts: 5

Rim Width: 9

Bolt Pattern: 5x112

Rim Diameter: 19

Rim Brand: OEM


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

Nice purchase, the red looks real nice.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Moment of the day:

Driving to work this morning the roads were slick due to some much needed rain. This car had uh-mazing grip as I accelerated! My previous RWD Lexus IS would've surely lost grip. Something tells me that never again will I not drive a car without quattro.

:laugh:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

hichrishigh said:


> Moment of the day:
> 
> Driving to work this morning the roads were slick due to some much needed rain. This car had uh-mazing grip as I accelerated! My previous RWD Lexus IS would've surely lost grip. Something tells me that never again will I not drive a car without quattro.
> 
> :laugh:


Nice ! That sure footed moment happened to me with my first quattro approx 10 years ago. Some guy was riding my ass on a 2 lane road with no area to pass so I gave it some gas and started to pull away although he also sped up ... that is until we hit a 90 degree bend in the road where I continued on and he slid off the road :thumbup:


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Stevelev said:


> Nice ! That sure footed moment happened to me with my first quattro approx 10 years ago. Some guy was riding my ass on a 2 lane road with no area to pass so I gave it some gas and started to pull away although he also sped up ... that is until we hit a 90 degree bend in the road where I continued on and he slid off the road :thumbup:


LOL!!! Too fun!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Nice ! That sure footed moment happened to me with my first quattro approx 10 years ago. Some guy was riding my ass on a 2 lane road with no area to pass so I gave it some gas and started to pull away although he also sped up ... that is until we hit a 90 degree bend in the road where I continued on and he slid off the road :thumbup:


Nanny nanny boo boo.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> Moment of the day:
> 
> Driving to work this morning the roads were slick due to some much needed rain. This car had uh-mazing grip as I accelerated! My previous RWD Lexus IS would've surely lost grip. Something tells me that never again will I not drive a car without quattro.
> 
> :laugh:


Yep, once you go quattro you'll never go back. 
My first experience was my beloved Alltrak Turbo Celica which pretty much spoiled me….that car went like gangbusters in rain and snow….and led to my '01 TT, then my '05 and now waiting for my TTRS. 

Jackhole riding your tail deserved it- never mess with a quattro!


----------



## ellisina4 (Aug 2, 2010)

I may be wrong, but my 2008 TT 3.2 S-line has ground effects on the sides that look more like the Black TT that is pictured in this thread instead of the red one. Your red TT side ground effects look more like TTS ones. Did Audi change the look of the S-Line package from 2008 to 2009? Just asking as the red car's s-line looks a lot more sportier that what I have on my TT.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

ellisina4 said:


> I may be wrong, but my 2008 TT 3.2 S-line has ground effects on the sides that look more like the Black TT that is pictured in this thread instead of the red one. Your red TT side ground effects look more like TTS ones. Did Audi change the look of the S-Line package from 2008 to 2009? Just asking as the red car's s-line looks a lot more sportier that what I have on my TT.


Yep. They made several design changes in the 2011 model year and it included revising the S-line package to be more like the TTS.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

hichrishigh said:


> Just brought my TT home. Prestige with S-line package. I'm a happy camper!


Do like. Great color and wheel choice.:thumbup:


----------

